# gnome/KDE: je suis largué



## boulifb (1 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

J'ai installé la dernière version de fink pour installer des applicatioins unix (si j'ai bien compris). J'ai toute une liste de pakages sous les yeux et j'avoue que je suis largué...

Mon but est d'installer les environnements gnome et/ou kde avec les bureaux sous X11. 
Il parait que c'est faisable. Mais comment?

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà fais ce genre de manips ou est-ce une légende macintoshienne?

Bien à vous.

Cordialement.

Fred.


----------



## David_b (1 Juin 2007)

A mon avis tu seras plus chanceux dans le forum Unix et OpenSource...
Faut qu'un modo te téléporte là-bas.


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juin 2007)

Je téléporte


----------



## boulifb (1 Juin 2007)

OK, excusez moi...
J'espère que quelqu'un m'aidera à me dépatouiller parce que là, je patauge...


----------



## bompi (2 Juin 2007)

Perso j'utilise plut&#244;t MacPorts donc je ne peux que faire des supputations : en demandant &#224; installer une application donn&#233;e, les d&#233;pendances de cette application vont &#234;tre satisfaites et un le nombre suffisant de paquetages sera install&#233;.
Donc en demandant une application GNOME ou KDE, les librairies et tout le saint-frusquin sera t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;, compil&#233; et install&#233; [&#224; moins d'avoir une b&#234;te de course, pr&#233;voir un solide bouquin et des victuailles ...].
Si tu es perdu, utilise FinkCommander qui devrait t'aider &#224; te rep&#233;rer : je parierais qu'il y a des meta-paquetages qui permettent d'installer simplement les gros bazars (genre GNOME).


----------



## boulifb (2 Juin 2007)

Finallement, j'ai réussi à installé le bureau Gnome sur Mac OS X en environnement X11.
C'est marrant.
C'est dingue ce qu'il est possible de faire avec Mac OS X


----------



## rizoto (2 Juin 2007)

boulifb a dit:


> Finallement, j'ai réussi à installé le bureau Gnome sur Mac OS X en environnement X11.
> C'est marrant.
> C'est dingue ce qu'il est possible de faire avec Mac OS X



As tu le choix de l'environnement au démarrage de la session?


----------



## boulifb (2 Juin 2007)

en fait, lorsque j'ouvre une session x11, je la démarre avec une root window et dans le xterm, je tappe "gnome-session" et ça démarre


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

Peut tu expliquer comment tu a fait car cela m'intéresse.

Merci


----------



## PAT15 (13 Mars 2008)

J'ai installé GNOME sur Léopard via VirtualBox.
Ce qui marche le mieux c'est Debian 4. sur VB. Lorsque je veux dans l'échelon final ouvrir un logiciel comme Planeshit 4,0x64.bin version linux je n'arrive pas à trouver comment ouvrir PS linux. 
Quelle est l'application GNOME qui ouvre un paquet  .bin sur gnome?
Merci de votre réponse
PAT


----------



## FataMorgana (13 Mars 2008)

Pourquoi voulais-tu installer gnome... 
Tu peux aussi passer directement par la couche X11 en compilant gnome sous mac... Ce serait plus propre... 
A+


----------



## boulifb (17 Mars 2008)

Ou lala:  un vieux post qui remonte.

Je voulais juste essayer.

Recompiler Gnome sous Mac OS X? Comment fais-tu ça?


----------



## FataMorgana (17 Mars 2008)

boulifb a dit:


> Ou lala:  un vieux post qui remonte.
> 
> Je voulais juste essayer.
> 
> Recompiler Gnome sous Mac OS X? Comment fais-tu ça?



Avec les sources de GNOME qui sont dispo... Maintenant je suis bien d'accord que ça ne doit pas être des plus simples... Je ne m'y suis jamais tenté..... Par contre j'ai déjà fait des assez avec KDE sur le cygwin d'un pote... 
A+


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2008)

Sauf que là, il n'y a même pas Cygwin à installer ...

Pour GNOME ou KDE, le plus simple sera peut-être d'utiliser MacPorts ou Fink, qui proposent des paquets préparés pour la compilation.


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Sauf que là, il n'y a même pas Cygwin à installer ...
> 
> Pour GNOME ou KDE, le plus simple sera peut-être d'utiliser MacPorts ou Fink, qui proposent des paquets préparés pour la compilation.



Oui bien sûr, c'est juste qu'à l'époque je l'avais fais pour un pote sous windows....
A+


----------



## tatouille (19 Mars 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Sauf que là, il n'y a même pas Cygwin à installer ...
> 
> Pour GNOME ou KDE, le plus simple sera peut-être d'utiliser MacPorts ou Fink, qui proposent des paquets préparés pour la compilation.



gnome il y a pas mal de patches, sinon prevoir un bon 3 heures, sous leo e port est crame je ne conseil pas vous seriez decu


----------

